# 5.1 Anlage über TV



## Patrick Star (18. August 2015)

*5.1 Anlage über TV*

Hallo liebe Community,

Die Titelbeschreibung sagt nicht so viel aus. Ich werde es daher mal genauer beschreiben was ich vor habe.

Es ist schon eine Weile her, als ich in der Thematik Heimkino noch richtig drin war. 

TV -> TV Receiver -> AVR -> Anlage
Das ist im Prinzip mein Anschlussschema.

Ich mache des öfteren mal nette Filmabende mit Freunden. Nur leider kann ich das Potenzial meiner Anlage (komplett Nubert) derzeit nicht richtig ausspielen. Wenn ein Filmabend ansteht, schauen wir die Filme von einer Externen Platte aus. Diese ist dann an einem USB Eingang am TV angeschlossen. Vom TV (über Klinke -> Chinch) gehe ich in meinen AVR. 
Wird nun der Film von der Platte gestartet, ist der Sound zwar gut, aber definitv kein 5.1! AVR ist aber richtig eingestellt.

Einen direkten Chinch Eingang bietet der TV nicht.

Soweit ich weiß, hätte ich noch die Möglichkeit über Toslink zu gehen.
Also vom TV, welcher einen digitalen Anschluss hat in meinen AVR, welcher ebenfalls einen digitalen Anschluss hat.
Dann müsste doch der Ton direkt in 5.1 "übertragen" werden. Richtig?


Falls ich falsch liege, oder ihr noch andere Vorschläge habt, bin ich euch sehr Dankbar!!!


----------



## stevie4one (18. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Klinke -> Chinch ist analog und da werden die Tonformate wie 5.1 eben nicht übertragen, sondern nur Stereo. Daraus kann ein AV-Receiver zwar wiederum 5.1 Ton generieren, aber eben nicht den original Ton. Toslink ist eine Möglichkeit. Um welchen AVR handelt es sich denn?

Am einfachsten wäre sicher:
- TV via HDMI mit AVR verbinden (am TV sollte ein HDMI Eingang mit ARC (Audio Rück Kanal) vorhanden sein


----------



## Patrick Star (18. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Genau das hatte ich gestern Abend. Das der AVR versucht hat, dass ganze auf 5.1 aufzupolieren. Allerdings nur mit mäßigem Erfolg.

Über HDMI zu gehen wäre eine Möglichkeit. Leider hat mein AVR (Pioneer VSX416-S) keine HDMI Schnittstellen. Hätte ich vorhin noch mit erwähnen sollen.


----------



## JackA (18. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Raus mit den Infos...
Welcher AVR?
Welcher TV?
Wie über mir schon gesagt, wenn du über Cinch / Klinke gehst, dann ist das nur Analog Stereo und dein AVR kann maximal mit Dolby Prologic auf 5.1 mehr oder weniger gut simulieren.
Die meisten TVs können auch über Toslink kein 5.1 sondern nur Dolby Digital 2.0. Also auch nur Stereo!

Die Lösung steht schon über mir (sofern es der TV und AVR unterstützt) TV über den ARC HDMI Eingang an den ARC HDMI Ausgang vom AVR. Dann sollte das funktionieren.
Wenn nicht, dann schleift dein TV einfach nicht das Audiosignal zum AVR durch und du brauchst einen Mediaplayer, der das kann. Dort ist es am günstigsten einfach einen Blu-Ray-Player zu nehmen, über dem man dann mit USB die Filme von der Externen abspielen kann.

*Ok ohne HDMI musst du dann den Blu-Ray-Player mit Toslink verbinden.


----------



## Patrick Star (18. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

AVR ist ein Pioneer VSX-416-S
TV ist ein Samsung UE40D6200

Mein AVR wie auch der TV haben beide einen Toslink. 
Der AVR besitzt leider noch keinen HDMI Ausgang.

Das heißt, ich muss in einen Blu-Ray Player mit USB investieren um richtigen 5.1 Klang zu bekommen?


----------



## Jodro161 (18. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*



stevie4one schrieb:


> Klinke -> Chinch ist analog und da werden die Tonformate wie 5.1 eben nicht übertragen, sondern nur Stereo. Daraus kann ein AV-Receiver zwar wiederum 5.1 Ton generieren, aber eben nicht den original Ton. Toslink ist eine Möglichkeit. Um welchen AVR handelt es sich denn?
> 
> Am einfachsten wäre sicher:
> - TV via HDMI mit AVR verbinden (am TV sollte ein HDMI Eingang mit ARC (Audio Rück Kanal) vorhanden sein



Das einfachste ist meistens wie, siehe Zitat angehängt per HDMI mit ARC, denn da bekommst du auch 5.1 raus. 
oder andere Option Toslink/Optisches Kabel zu gehen. 
Klinke meistens, wenn nicht sogar immer -> Stereo

Toslink/Optisches Kabel müsste im Prinzip ausreichen, kann auch sein das ich mich vertue.
Vielleicht sind die anderen mehr in der Thematik drin, aber es reicht im Prinzip.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Das simpelste wäre ein Media-Player oder DVD/BD-Player mit USB und nem optischen Ausgang, und das kommt halt an den AVR, der HDMI-Ausgang wiederum fürs Bild an den LCD. Jedenfalls sofern es Dir nicht wichtig ist, auch beim normalen Fernsehen Surround zu haben. 

Das kritische dabei ist halt dann idR, ob auch wirklich die Filme korrekt abgespielt werden können, AUCH was den Ton angeht - vlt. haben viele der Filme ja nicht mal ne Surroundspur? Vlt. auch deswegen mal überlegen, ob man nicht zusammenlegt und Filme auf DVD/BD in der Videothek besorgt, da haben dann nebenbei Deine Stadt/Region und auch die Filmemacher was davon, und wenn ihr nicht grad nur 2 Leute seid, ist das auch nicht teurer, als wenn jeder ne kleine Tüte Erdnüsse oder zum knabbern mitbringen würde. Ich mach fast jede Woche nen Videoabend mit 3 Filmen und hole die in ner Videothek, und meine Kumpels (2-4) bringen dafür dann jeder genug zu futtern mit   und immer wieder mal bringt auch einer nen Film mit, den er sich mal gekauft hat.


----------



## Patrick Star (18. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Ich denke, dann werde ich auf die Möglichkeit mit dem BD-Player zurückgreifen. Ist, denke ich, auf längere Sicht gesehen das vernünftigste. 

Gäbe es denn, nur mal theoretisch gefragt, auch eine Möglichkeit auch beim normalen TV schauen über 5.1 zu gehen?
Ich weiß, es ist auch davon abhängig, ob das jeweilige Programm/Film auch in 5.1 ausgestrahlt wird. Wenn nicht, kann der AVR es ja nur "aufpolieren". 

Im Thema BD-Player bin ich leider überhaupt nicht drin. 
Gibt es denn welche die zu empfehlen sind?
Ich bin auch stark am überlegen ob ich nicht in einen neuen AVR investieren soll.
Die Idee dahinter ist, in relativ naher Zukunft vielleicht auf 7.1 zu gehen. Auch wenn das vom Wohnraum her eine ziemliche Aufgabe werden wird. 
Was haltet ihr von dem Gedanken?


----------



## JackA (18. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Also dein TV kann: 


> DTS-Unterstützung  dts 2.0 + Digital Out


d.h. Stereo über Toslink. Es heißt nicht automatisch 5.1 nur weil man den digitalen Tonausgang verwendet. Wie gesagt, die meisten TVs bieten da nur 2.0 Digital Out.
Auf längere Sicht ist ein moderner AVR das vernünftigste. Auf 7.1 / 7.2 würde ich aber nicht setzen. Das nutzt man heute nur, wenn man eine 2. Zone braucht um einen 2. Wohnraum beschallen zu können, denn es gibt kaum Filmmaterial die 7.1 bieten, auch ist, wie du schon richtig sagst, die Aufstellung bei den meisten nicht oder nur sehr schwer möglich. Auch reicht 5.1 völlig aus, wenn du es mal richtig ansteuerst, wird es dich bei Filmen umhauen.
Was für ein AVR dann der Richtige ist, kommt ganz auf deine Anforderungen an (Bluetooth, Airplay, Wlan, Einmesssystem, etc.). Die Spanne reicht so von 180 bis tausende Euro, wobei Yamaha immer eine gute Wahl wäre.
Bei heutigen Blu-Ray-Playern solltest du schauen, dass die leise sind, ansonsten können sie eh schon die meisten Formate über USB. Selbst nutze ich einen Sony BDP-3100, den es aber nicht mehr gibt, mit dem ich aber sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*



Patrick Star schrieb:


> Ich denke, dann werde ich auf die Möglichkeit mit dem BD-Player zurückgreifen. Ist, denke ich, auf längere Sicht gesehen das vernünftigste.
> 
> Gäbe es denn, nur mal theoretisch gefragt, auch eine Möglichkeit auch beim normalen TV schauen über 5.1 zu gehen?


 wie viele optische Eingänge hat denn Dein Receiver? Hat er vlt auch einen koaxialen Digitaleingang (sieht aus wie Chinch) ? Wenn er 2x optisch hat, könntest du halt mit je einem eigenen Kabel vom Bluray-Player und LCD zu den optischen Eingängen des Receivers. Und falls er nur 1x optisch hat, aber auch 1x koaxial, dann könnte man einen BD-Player suchen, der nen koaxialen Ausgang hat, und der TV wird halt optisch verbunden.

Wg. nem Player: die gibt es inzwischen schon echt günstig, ich hab grad seit ein paar Wochen nen LG BP530R im Angebot für nur 55€ bei MM geholt inkl. 3D-Fähigkeit und ordentlichem Mediaplayer und "sogar" Smart-Apps, war halt ein Auslaufmodell, das seit Mitte 2013 auf dem Markt ist, aber alles wichtige kann. Der ist auch viel schneller beim Einlesen als mein "alter" von Panasonic für damals 150€ - und das ist auch erst 4 Jahre her, also nicht grad mega-alt     Ob nun aber Player, die eher 2014/15 rauskamen und "schon immer" nur 60-80€ kosteten auch gut genug sind, weiß ich nicht genau, aber es gibt da definitiv genug Auswahl.  Der einzige Stolperstein kann halt sein, dass du nicht weißt, ob die Videos korrekt abgespielt werden, vor allem ob ALLE korrekt abgespielt werden. Mein Sony LCD z.B. ist alles andere als Einsteigerklasse und auch ein aktuelles Modell, hat aber mehr Probleme mit Videos als mein neuer BD-Player, der aber auch nicht ALLES abspielt. 



> Die Idee dahinter ist, in relativ naher Zukunft vielleicht auf 7.1 zu gehen. Auch wenn das vom Wohnraum her eine ziemliche Aufgabe werden wird.
> Was haltet ihr von dem Gedanken?


 ich hallte generell von 7.1 nix, außer du hast ein echt großes Zimmer und kannst wirklich Sitzpositionen garantieren, bei denen seitliche Boxen Sinn machen - d.h. u.a. auch, dass die hinteren Boxen nicht direkt hinter den Zuschauern sein sollten. Aber selbst dann seh ich das kritisch: wann kommt denn bitte schon Mal Ton, wo es wichtig ist zu unterscheiden, ob der von ganz links kommt oder ob du den dann halt aus der Box links vorne hörst oder halb von vorne und halb von hinten? Selbst die hinteren Boxen werden ja in Filmen relativ gesehen nicht oft genutzt, selbst bei Actionfilmen oft zum Großteil an sich nur, damit die Musik "von überall" zu hören ist. Und beim gleichen Budget hast du dann halt im Zweifel 7 mäßige Boxen statt 5 ordentlichen plus Sub.


----------



## Patrick Star (19. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Okay. Danke! Es ist überhaupt kein Problem. Beim normalen TV schauen reicht der normale Stereoton meines erachtens aus.

Was einen neuen AVR angeht, habe ich schon recht genaue Vorstellungen:
Solche Spielereien wie DLNA, was manche auch schon können, Bluetooth, Ethernet, kompatibilität zu Spotify  usw. brauche ich einfach nicht. Zwar bin ich sehr Technik interessiert, und bin auch gerne für neue Sachen zu begeistern, aber im Heimkino kommt es mir auf das wesentliche an. 
- Der neue AVR sollte eine gute Auflösung im Stereobetrieb haben. Denn wenn ich im Wohnzimmer mal Musik höre, tuh ich das ausschließlich nur im Stereobetrieb. Meiner Meinung nach eh das beste wenn man Musik hört. 
- einfaches, gut strukturiertes Bedienmenü
- Keine Klemm- sondern Schraubanschlüsse
- Einmesssystem wäre von Vorteil (ist mittlerweile eh fast schon Standart glaube ich. Früher als ich meinen VSX 416 gekauft habe, war das ganze noch relativ neu)
- gutes Klangbild, auch im Mehrkanalbetrieb



> ich hallte generell von 7.1 nix, außer du hast ein echt großes Zimmer  und kannst wirklich Sitzpositionen garantieren, bei denen seitliche  Boxen Sinn machen - d.h. u.a. auch, dass die hinteren Boxen nicht direkt  hinter den Zuschauern sein sollten. Aber selbst dann seh ich das  kritisch: wann kommt denn bitte schon Mal Ton, wo es wichtig ist zu  unterscheiden, ob der von ganz links kommt oder ob du den dann halt aus  der Box links vorne hörst oder halb von vorne und halb von hinten?  Selbst die hinteren Boxen werden ja in Filmen relativ gesehen nicht oft  genutzt, selbst bei Actionfilmen oft zum Großteil an sich nur, damit die  Musik "von überall" zu hören ist. Und beim gleichen Budget hast du dann  halt im Zweifel 7 mäßige Boxen statt 5 ordentlichen plus Sub.



Ein 7.1 System ließe sich in dem jetzigen Wohnzimmer eh schlecht, oder eigentlich gar nicht, realisieren. 
War ja auch nur so ein Gedanke...

In meinem jetzigen System fehlt allerdings noch ein Center. Hier scheinen sich die Geister zu scheiden.
Die einen meinen, dass dieser einfach in ein Heimkino gehört, eben um für eine bessere Auflösung von Stimmen und allg. den Klängen im Vorderen Bereich zu sorgen, die anderen meinen, dass dieser nicht unbedingt sein muss. Vom jetzigen Höreindruck her, würde ich sagen, dass ich ihn nicht unbedingt brauchen würde. Allerdings habe ich es auch noch nicht mit einem (vernünftigen) Center gehört.


----------



## soth (19. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Auf einen Center kann man verzichten, wenn man immer genau mittig sitzt und nicht mehrere Personen beschallen muss. 
Trotzdem ist ein Center nicht verkehrt, der sollte allerdings mindestens genauso potent sein wie die Frontlautsprecher. Am besten macht man auch einen großen Bogen um die liegenden 2-Wege Pseudo D'Appolitos.

@Herboy
Aus den seitlichen Lautsprechern kommt eigentlich immer Ton, die Surroundlautsprecher sind schließlich Bestandteil von 5.1. Ton und richtige Rear- Lautsprecher gibt es erst ab 7.1.


----------



## Patrick Star (19. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Den Center werde ich dann erstmal weglassen. 
Der kann später immernoch kommen. 

Was einen neuen AVR angeht:
Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Pioneer und Denon gemacht. Der Denon ist zwar nur ein Zweikanal-Verstärker, aber die Qualität ist wirklich lobenswert! Welche mir aber auch außerordentlich gut gefallen, zumindest von der Optik, von der Klangqualität oder Haptik kann ich ja leider noch nichts sagen, ist Marantz. 

Pioneer VSX-423-S 5.1 AV-Receiver (4K Ultra HD Pass-Through, 3D, ARC, Front-USB, Dolby TrueHD, ECO Mode, Automatische Raumklangkalibrierung) silber: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Pioneer VSX-824-K 5.2 Netzwerk AV Receiver (130 Watt pro Kanal, Bluetooth integriert, WLan-ready, Airplay, DLNA, App Steuerung, Internetradio, Spotify Connect) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*



soth schrieb:


> Auf einen Center kann man verzichten, wenn man immer genau mittig sitzt und nicht mehrere Personen beschallen muss.


 Das seh ich völlig anders, denn der Center stellt das weitaus meiste in Sachen Sprache dar, und da finde ich es sehr wichtig, das man das gut versteht - nicht zuletzt, weil grad bei Action oft dann aus den Front L+R viel "Effektsound" kommt und man dann die Stimmen kaum mehr hören würde, wenn das für den Center gedachte Signal auf die Frontboxen nur verteilt wird. Ich hab den Center auch bewusst 20% lauter als den Rest, damit eben NICHT das Effektzeugs gefühlt 5x so laut wie die Sprache ist, wenn es mal "abgeht" - und trotzdem sind in einigen Filmen immer noch die Action-Musik und Explosionen derbe laut...  ich finde den Center sehr wichtig. Ich hatte zuerst auch keinen, und als der dazukam war das eine echte Offenbarung.... 



> @Herboy
> Aus den seitlichen Lautsprechern kommt eigentlich immer Ton, die Surroundlautsprecher sind schließlich Bestandteil von 5.1. Ton undrichtige Rear- Lautsprecher gibt es erst ab 7.1.


 Was ich meinte ist, dass im Film nur selten von da was kommt, wo es wirklich relevant ist, ob der Ton von "genau links" kommt, so dass man IMO diese Lautsprecher nicht "braucht", um ein gutes Filmerlebnis zu haben. 

Was mich jetzt aber irritiert ist Deine Aussage "_undrichtige Rear- Lautsprecher gibt es erst ab 7.1_" => wieso hat man dann bei 5.1, was ja jeder Nutzer als 3 Boxen vorne und 2 hinten aufstellt, Sound, der eindeutig nur von hinten kommt und in der Szene auch klar Sinn macht und sicher nicht von der Seite kommen würde, wenn man 7.1 hätte ? ^^  Wenn du Recht hättest, müsste ja der ganze Sound, der an sich ein Geräusch "von der Seite" darstellen soll, von hinten kommen ^^  oder meinst du jetzt nur, dass man erst mit 7.1 die hinteren Boxen AUSSCHLIESSLICH das vom Sound darstellen, was wirklich von hinten kommen soll, und ansonsten auch immer ein wenig von dem von sich geben, was bei zB einem von links ankommenden Auto zu hören ist?


Zum AVR: ich hab in einem anderen Thread auch schon einen Tipp gepostet, nämlich diesen hier Onkyo TX-SR333 (S) Heimkinoreceiver (5.1 Kanal, 100 Watt/Kanal, UltraHD/4K, 3D, Bluetooth Audiostreaming, USB) silber: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video  dazu muss man sagen, dass die schwarze Version nicht unter 400€ zu haben ist - der Preis ist also top, falls es dich nicht stört, dass der silberfarbend ist. 7.1 ginge da zwar nicht, aber das wäre bei den von DIr rausgesuchten ja auch so


----------



## Patrick Star (19. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Das mit dem Center müsste man in der Praxis einfach mal testen, wie groß der Unterschied ist. 

Das irritiert mich auch.


> "_undrichtige Rear- Lautsprecher gibt es erst ab 7.1_"


Bei 7.1 ist es ja so, dass die zwei zusätzlichen Lautsprecher hinten einfach nur für noch mehr Räumlichkeit und Volumen im Klangbild sorgen sollen.

Zum AVR:
Erst einmal danke für den Tipp!
Die Farbe vom AVR ist mir relativ egal. Ob schwarz oder silber, würde beides gut in meinen Wohnraum passen.
Die Bewertungen sind ja durchweg positiv.


----------



## soth (19. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Ein Pseudocenter per Frontlautsprecher zu simulieren ist überhaupt kein Problem. Nicht mit den Dynamiksprüngen zurechtzukommen ist eine ganz andere Sache, alleine bist du hier allerdings beileibe nicht. Dafür wurden allerdings Dynamikkompressionen erfunden ...

Bezüglich meiner Äußerung zu 7.1 ging es mir um diese Aussage:





Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hallte generell von 7.1 nix, außer du hast ein echt großes Zimmer  und kannst wirklich Sitzpositionen garantieren, *bei denen seitliche  Boxen Sinn machen* - d.h. u.a. auch, dass *die hinteren Boxen* nicht direkt  hinter den Zuschauern sein sollten.


Das hört sich so an, als würden seitliche Lautsprecher keinen Sinn ergeben und erst bei 7.1 Systemen hinzukommen. Seitliche Lautsprecher ergeben allerdings sehr wohl Sinn! Das sind schließlich die Surroundlautsprecher die es auch in der 5.1 Konfiguration gibt. Bei 7.1 kommen erst Rearlautsprecher hinzu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (19. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

wenn dein TV ARC kann...

wäre sowas vlt eine Idee:
ViewHD HDMI Audio Extractor for MHL | ARC | 4K |: Amazon.de: Elektronik

die Kette geht dann : TV-Receiver -> extra Box -> TV

sollte /könnte dann gehen das sowohl der Ton vom TV-Receiver und auch der vom TV über die extra Box beim AVR landet...


----------



## Patrick Star (19. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Vor zwei Tagen habe ich es mal getestet und gezielt darauf geachtet wie die Stimmen rüberkommen bzw. wie die Front LS damit zurechtkommen wenn im Film im vorderen Bereich sehr viel los ist und gleichzeitig gesprochen wird. Das packen die Nubert ohne Probleme muss ich sagen. 
Mag aber sicher sein, dass es mit einem Center noch um einiges direkter klingt.
Dieser würde dann, im Falle das einer hinzukommt, ebenfalls von Nubert kommen. 

Was ist denn eure Meinung zum vorgeschlagenen Pioneer AVR?


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*



soth schrieb:


> Ein Pseudocenter per Frontlautsprecher zu simulieren ist überhaupt kein Problem. Nicht mit den Dynamiksprüngen zurechtzukommen ist eine ganz andere Sache, alleine bist du hier allerdings beileibe nicht. Dafür wurden allerdings Dynamikkompressionen erfunden ...
> 
> Bezüglich meiner Äußerung zu 7.1 ging es mir um diese Aussageas hört sich so an, als würden seitliche Lautsprecher keinen Sinn ergeben und erst bei 7.1 Systemen hinzukommen. Seitliche Lautsprecher ergeben allerdings sehr wohl Sinn! Das sind schließlich die Surroundlautsprecher die es auch in der 5.1 Konfiguration gibt. Bei 7.1 kommen erst Rearlautsprecher hinzu.
> 
> ...


  Okay, dann definierst du das anders oder ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was genau du meinst, denn auch die Firmen selbst definieren das nicht so wie du: bei 5.1 ist ja überall die Rede von Center, Front L+R und Rear L+R, aber nie von "Side L+R". Ich hab jedenfalls noch nie einen Receiver mit 5.1 gesehen, bei dem die Anschlüsse für die "hinteren" Boxen als seitliche bezeichnet werden. und wenn bei einem 5.1-Setting im Film "hinten" was passiert, dann stellen die von Dir als "seitlich" bezeichneten Boxen dies ja auch dar, und falls was "von der Seite" im Film passiert, machen das wiederum NICHT ausschließlich diese "seitlichen" Boxen... ^^   Und die meisten Leute werden bei 5.1 die Boxen auch ganz sicher nicht genau neben, sondern eher hinter dem Sofa platzieren bzw. zumindest so, dass die Boxen eher "hinter dem Kopf" sind, sofern dies möglich ist.

Wenn du DAS jetzt mit seitlich meinst, also dass die meisten Leute die Boxen eher seitlich als hinten stehen haben (weil es ja idR ohnehin eine Wand hinter dem Sofa im Weg steht), dann stimmt das natürlich. Aber ansonsten sind die "Rear"-Boxen bei 5.1 natürlich sehr wohl für die hinteren Töne zuständig ^^


So oder so: Fakt ist, dass es ja wohl ganz offensichtlich totaler Blödsinn wäre, wenn man sich 7 Boxen holt und dann die für hinten gedachten Boxen sehr nah an den seitlichen wären - in Deinem Bild zB (wenn man davon ausgeht, dass direkt hinter dem Sofa ne Wand ist, so wie es sicher bei mind. 90% der Bundesbürger der Fall ist) wären ja dann die hinteren selbst dann IMO zu nah dran, wenn man sie so weit wie möglich an die hintere Wand stellt. Daher macht 7.1 eben mehr Sinn, wenn du hinten auch etwas Raum hast, um die hinteren wirklich auch "hinten" zu platzieren. Das war der Hauptpunkt, warum separate Seitenboxen IMO wenig Sinn machen, außer man hat definitiv genug Platz. Oder würdest die "seitlichen" dann etwa wiederum nen Meter vors Sofa stellen? ^^ 


Wegen des Centers: da hab ich echt schon in Sachen Dynamik alles mögliche probiert, aber selbst dann ist es definitiv besser, nen Center zu haben, vor allem wenn man spätnachts noch Filme schaut und die Leute nicht zu sehr stören will


----------



## Patrick Star (19. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*



> So oder so: Fakt ist, dass es ja wohl ganz offensichtlich totaler  Blödsinn wäre, wenn man sich 7 Boxen holt und dann die für hinten  gedachten Boxen sehr nah an den seitlichen wären - in Deinem Bild zB  (wenn man davon ausgeht, dass direkt hinter dem Sofa ne Wand ist, so wie  es sicher bei mind. 90% der Bundesbürger der Fall ist) wären ja dann  die hinteren selbst dann IMO zu nah dran, wenn man sie so weit wie  möglich an die hintere Wand stellt. Daher macht 7.1 eben mehr Sinn, wenn  du hinten auch etwas Raum hast, um die hinteren wirklich auch "hinten"  zu platzieren.



Genau das ist der Grund weshalb bei mir 7.1 nicht optimal bzw. wenn überhaupt realisierbar ist. Eben weil mein Sofa genau mit der hinteren Wand abschließt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sollte die optimale Aufstellung im Falle eines 7.1 Systems aussehen. 
Im Nubert Forum habe ich mal gelesen, dass mindestens 50 cm Abstand zwischen den Surrround-Back LS zum Hörplatz sein MÜSSEN, da sonst der räumliche Eindruck nicht vermittelt wird.


----------



## soth (19. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Ich definiere garnichts, genauso wenig wie "die Firmen" hier etwas zu definieren haben. Sowohl Dolby, DTS und THX legen fest, dass die Surroundlautsprecher, so die offizielle Bezeichnung, bei 90-120° oberhalb der Hörposition stehen/hängen. Diese Winkel findet man auch in den allermeisten Anleitungen von Herstellern und auf den offiziellen Seiten. Siehe z.B. Denon, Genelec, THX, Dolby oder Onkyo ohne Winkelangabe. 
Surround-Back-, bzw. Rearlautsprecher gibt es erst ab 7.1.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das war der Hauptpunkt, warum separate Seitenboxen IMO  wenig Sinn machen, außer man hat definitiv genug Platz.


Es gibt keine "seperaten Seitenboxen", darum geht es ja gerade. Ab 5.1 gibt es die Surroundlautsprecher und diese stehen -je nach Standard- direkt oder leicht nach hinten versetzt neben den Zuschauern.

Mit den Kompressoren in aktuellen AVRs kannst du die Dynamik quasi komplett entfernen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*



soth schrieb:


> Ich definiere garnichts, genauso wenig wie "die Firmen" hier etwas zu definieren haben. Sowohl Dolby, DTS und THX legen fest, dass die Surroundlautsprecher, so die offizielle Bezeichnung, bei 90-120° oberhalb der Hörposition stehen/hängen. Diese Winkel findet man auch in den allermeisten Anleitungen von Herstellern und auf den offiziellen Seiten. Siehe z.B. Denon, Genelec, THX, Dolby oder Onkyo ohne Winkelangabe.
> Surround-Back-, bzw. Rearlautsprecher gibt es erst ab 7.1.
> 
> Es gibt keine "seperaten Seitenboxen", darum geht es ja gerade. Ab 5.1 gibt es die Surroundlautsprecher und diese stehen -je nach Standard- direkt oder leicht nach hinten versetzt neben den Zuschauern.


 okay, dann geht es Dir also um die "korrekte" Fachsprache - ich will es hier aber verständlich und so, wie man es an sich landläufig bezeichnet, beschreiben. Und da nennt man die "Surroundboxen" eben normalerweise "rear", weil die 1. für die hinteren Töne mit zuständig sind und 2. idR ein wenig nach hinten versetzt aufgestellt werden und 3. die Bezeichnung "Surroundboxen" damit verwechselt werden kann, dass ein ganze Boxenset gemeint ist. Stell Dir vor einer fragt nach neuen Surroundboxen für zusammen 1000€: wie viele werden dem wohl dann nur 2 Boxen zu je 500€ als Tipp posten? ^^  Vermutlich maximal 2%   

Und wegen der "seitlichen" Boxen: auch das gilt dem Verständnis, weil eben bei 7.1 diese Boxen dann wirklich genau seitlich stehen im Gegensatz zu den Rear-Boxen, die mit klarem Abstand hinter dem Hörer platziert werden. DAS meinte ich mit "separate seitliche". Zudem ist es ja auch nicht so - was man bei dem, was du anmerkst, aber denken könnte - dass bei 5.1 der komplette Sound "von hinten" im Film fehlt und nur das zu hören ist, was im Film "von der Seite" kommt. 

Nebenbei: die meisten Filme haben doch an sich eh keine 7.1-Spur - allein deswegen ist (neben den Platzproblemen) 7.1 eher was für Perfektionisten IMHO


----------



## soth (19. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Und wie nennst du dann die tatsächlichen Rear-Lautsprecher? Und welche Lautsprecher stehen seitlich, wenn nicht die Surroundlautsprecher  FL FHL C FR FHR SL SR SBR SBL sind alles gängige Begriffe.
Fakt ist die Surroundlautsprecher gehören nicht hinter den Hörer (was viele denken, weil sie oft fälschlicherweise Rearspeaker genannt werden) und stehen -egal ob 5.1 oder 7.1- eigentlich optimalerweise auf 110°.

Ich stimme dir auch zu 7.1 halte ich für überbewertet, lieber 5.1.4


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*



soth schrieb:


> Und wie nennst du dann die tatsächlichen Rear-Lautsprecher? Und welche Lautsprecher stehen seitlich, wenn nicht die Surroundlautsprecher


 Bei einem 7.1-Boxenset nenn ich die Rear auch Rear, und bei 5.1-Sets sind die "Surroundboxen" für mich (und sicher auch fast alle normalen Konsumenten) die Rear, weil die eben den Ton abspielen, der sich eher hinter der Kamera abspielt. Ganz einfach. Zumal es bei 5.1-Signalen ja auch eh nur vordere und hintere Kanäle gibt und keine "Seitlichen"

Auch zB HK spricht hier von Boxen "für die Kanäle... hinten links/rechts" HKTS 5 - Harman Kardon shop

Surround funktioniert doch so: bei 5.1 übernehmen die "Surroundboxen" den Sound, der sich hinter der Kamera abspielt, und auch teile des Sound, der sich "neben" der Kamera abspielt. Und bei 7.1 hast du halt mit den zwei zusätzlichen Boxen UND falls man eine 7.1-Spur für den Film hat eine klarere Trennung, da hast du aus den "Rear" oder "Surround"boxen nur das, was wirklich klar hinter der Cam passiert, und aus den seitlich stehenden halt das, was wirklich seitlich von der Cam passiert. Oder nicht?

Ich frag mich auch grad, wie das bei ner 7.1-Spur ist, die man in 5.1 hört: wird dann das Signal für die Seitenboxen (also die, die wirklich seitlich stehen, nicht die Rearboxen...  ) 50:50 auf die vorderen und hinteren verteilt? Bei 5.1 ist das ja eh schon im Signal "verwurschtelt". Da gibt es ja gar keine reinen Seitenkanäle.




> Fakt ist die Surroundlautsprecher gehören nicht hinter den Hörer (was viele denken, weil sie oft fälschlicherweise Rearspeaker genannt werden) und stehen -egal ob 5.1 oder 7.1- eigentlich optimalerweise auf 110°


 Egal ob 7.1 oder 5.1? und warum sieht man dann für 7.1 immer Beschreibungen und Bilder, bei denen der Hörer optimalerweise fast in der Mitte des Raumes sitzt mit leichter Tendenz weg von der Leinwand, Front- und Rear-Boxen stehen in den Ecken, die Seitenboxen genau seitlich? ^^  Das wäre dann ja sehr seltsam, wenn du Recht hast.


Und völlig abseits der Frage, was nun "korrekt" ist: für fast jeden Filmfan, der gerne mal mit mehr als nur einer weiteren Person Filme schaut, ist doch 7.1 eh Kokolores für den privaten Haushalt, wenn man nicht grad ein Riesenzimmer hat. Bei nem schon recht großen Zimmer mit zB 8x5m wird es ja schon kritisch mit seitlich platzierten Boxen: da sitzt dann einer nur 1m von der zB rechten Box weg, aber 3m von der linken. Allein deswegen würde ich dem Threadsteller dazu raten, 7.1 zu vergessen, da er ja von "Freunden" redete.


----------



## soth (19. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich frag mich auch grad, wie das bei ner 7.1-Spur ist, die man in 5.1 hört: wird dann das Signal für die Seitenboxen (also die, die wirklich seitlich stehen, nicht die Rearboxen...  ) 50:50 auf die vorderen und hinteren verteilt? Bei 5.1 ist das ja eh schon im Signal "verwurschtelt". Da gibt es ja gar keine reinen Seitenkanäle.


Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühle du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden ...
So wird ein 5.1 Set aufgestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Skizzen von Dolby (links) und Denon (rechts)
So wird ein 7.1 Set aufgestellt, es komen also die Surround-Back-Lautrsprecher hinzu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Skizzen von Dolby (links) und Denon (rechts)
Das Signal für die Surroundboxen muss nicht aufgeteilt werden, sie sind ja weiterhin vorhanden. Die Surround-Back-Kanäle können einfach auf die Surroundkanäle gemischt werden.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Egal ob 7.1 oder 5.1? und warum sieht man dann für 7.1 immer  Beschreibungen und Bilder, bei denen der Hörer optimalerweise fast in  der Mitte des Raumes sitzt mit leichter Tendenz weg von der Leinwand,  Front- und Rear-Boxen stehen in den Ecken, die Seitenboxen genau  seitlich? ^^  Das wäre dann ja sehr seltsam, wenn du Recht hast.


Siehe die Bilder oben. Genau so und nicht anders wird ein 5.1 System richtig aufgestellt. So wird auch abgemischt.
Stehen die Lautsprecher anders ist es Pfusch.
Das bei 7.1 die Couch nicht an der Wand stehen kann -was sie bei 5.1 natürlich auch nicht sollte-, ist klar.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und völlig abseits der Frage, was nun "korrekt" ist: für fast jeden  Filmfan, der gerne mal mit mehr als nur einer weiteren Person Filme  schaut, ist doch 7.1 eh Kokolores für den privaten Haushalt, wenn man  nicht grad ein Riesenzimmer hat. Bei nem schon recht großen Zimmer mit  zB 8x5m wird es ja schon kritisch mit seitlich platzierten Boxen: da  sitzt dann einer nur 1m von der zB rechten Box weg, aber 3m von der  linken.


Bei konstantem Abstrahlverhalten lassen sich die Pegeldifferenzen durch Einwinkeln über einen Sitzbereich relativ konstant halten. Prinzipiell gibt es das Problem allerdings in jedem Belang, deshalb sitzt der richtige Filmfan auf dem Golden-Seat.

Über 7.1 sollte man sich ohne gehobenes Budget und passendes Zimmer imho gar keine Gedanken machen. Und wie bereits angemerkt würde ich vorher eher auf 5.1.4 aufrüsten.



Zurück zu den AVRs.
Onkyo kann man nehmen, genau wie Denon, Yamaha oder Pioneer.
Schlussendlich ist es eigenltich nur eine Frage der Ausstattung. Denon bietet mit Audyssey im Moment imho das beste Einmesssystem, wobei die Modelle mit XT32 klar vorzuziehen sind.
Falls ein 4K TV oder Beamer geplant oder bereits vorhanden ist, sollte man auch auf die Unterstützung von HDMI 2.0 mit HDCP 2.2 achten.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*



soth schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühle du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden ...
> So wird ein 5.1 Set aufgestellt:
> 
> Skizzen von Dolby (links) und Denon (rechts)
> So wird ein 7.1 Set aufgestellt, es komen also die Surround-Back-Lautrsprecher hinzu:


  Doch, das hab ich verstanden - nur sind die "Surroundboxen" bei 5.1 eben für den Konsumenten EFFEKTIV die Rear-Boxen - verstehst du das nicht? So wie DU es beschreibst hat man den Eindruck, dass bei 5.1 der "hintere" Ton komplett fehlt und man den ausschließlich mit einem 7.1-Setting bekommen kann. Landläufig nennt man aber die "Surroundboxen" bei 5.1 an sich immer Rear oder "hintere Boxen" - es sind schließlich nur ein Bruchteil der Leute echte "Hifi-Freaks", die überhaupt nur ansatzweise 7.1 oder so was im Sinn haben und die Fachtermini peinlich genau beachten.



> Skizzen von Dolby (links) und Denon (rechts)


 Aber da SIND doch die hinteren Boxen ein gutes Stück "hinter" dem Hörer und die seitlichen seitlich, und der Hörer wiederum sitzt beinah mittig - genau das sag ich doch auch ^^  und aus Sicht eines 5.1-Nutzers kommen dann eben die Boxen für den Sound "von der Seite" neu dazu, nicht die hinteren, weil man "für den Sound von hinten" bei 5.1 ja schon welche hat. Das ist dann wohl das Missverständnis, dass du es rein fachlich siehst (dann kommen natürlich die Rear "neu dazu" ) und ich eben so, wie es effektiv auf den Konsumenten wirkt (da kommen eben - dem Anschein nach - die seitlichen neu dazu). 



> Das Signal für die Surroundboxen muss nicht aufgeteilt werden, sie sind ja weiterhin vorhanden. Die Surround-Back-Kanäle können einfach auf die Surroundkanäle gemischt werden.


 Aber bei 5.1 werden doch die hinteren und seitlichen Kanäle von den "Surroundboxen" übernommen, das meinte ich lediglich. 



> Das bei 7.1 die Couch nicht an der Wand stehen kann -was sie bei 5.1 natürlich auch nicht sollte-, ist klar.


 bei 7.1 ist es quasi unmöglich und völlig sinnfrei, wenn hinterm Sofa direkt die Wand kommt - bei 5.1 ist es aber nur ggf. "nicht optimal" (je nach dem, wie dick die Rückenlehne ist und ob das Sofa vlt nicht ganz an der Wand steht, sitzt man mit dem Kopf ja trotzdem ein gutes Stück vor der Wand). 

Ich hab bei mir nur kleine Rear, sorry "Surroundboxen" ( und damit meine ich nicht ALLE fünf Boxen - is halt echt sehr missverständlich, wenn man "Surroundboxen" sagen muss und nur zwei der fünf damit meint... ), und diese dann an der Wand montiert, ca 2m Höhe und Abstand zueinander 4m. Die sind nicht genau zu meinem Kopf, sondern eher ein wenig in Richtung Couchtisch ausgerichtet, denn GENAU zum Kopf wäre auch schlecht, vor allem wenn man Gäste hat: da würde zB einer meiner Kumpels mit seiner Birne den Ton komplett "schlucken"     und wenn dort was zu hören ist, denkt man durchaus, dass "hinterm Sofa" was passiert - natürlich dann eher links/rechts hinter dem Sofa, quasi als wäre der Raum hinten größer und dort wäre was in der Ecke. 

Daher eben Rear, auch wenn es fachlich nicht korrekt ist. Aber genau deswegen werde ich - auch wenn ich hier nun was neues gelernt habe - weiterhin Rear und nicht Surround sagen, weil es einfach zu missverständlich wäre, wenn man nicht mit (positiv gemeint) Sound-Freaks wie Dir redet/postet und es nur um 5.1 geht.  



> Und wie bereits angemerkt würde ich vorher eher auf 5.1.4 aufrüsten.


 hab ich noch nie gehört - was soll das denn sein, und welche Receiver und Filme unterstützen so was überhaupt? Ich vermute fast, dass auch DAS eher für ein gehobenes Budget ist, wenn man die Sichtweise von durchschnittlichen Filmfans nimmt ^^


----------



## soth (20. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Doch, das hab ich verstanden - nur sind die  "Surroundboxen" bei 5.1 eben für den Konsumenten EFFEKTIV die Rear-Boxen  - verstehst du das nicht? So wie DU es beschreibst hat man den  Eindruck, dass bei 5.1 der "hintere" Ton komplett fehlt und man den  ausschließlich mit einem 7.1-Setting bekommen kann.


Ich verstehe was du meinst und solange niemand auf die Idee kommt sie aufzustellen wie SBL und SBR ist auch alles in Ordnung, aber genau diese Ausdrucksweise führt dazu, dass soetwas ab und zu passiert. 
Wer die Fachtermini nicht kennt sollte sie sich imho beim Einlesen in die Materie, z.B. wenn es um die korrekte Aufstellung geht, aneignen. Sie sind nun wirklich nicht schwer zu merken und bedürfen auch keinem tieferen Verständnis.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber da SIND doch die hinteren Boxen ein gutes Stück "hinter" dem Hörer  und die seitlichen seitlich, und der Hörer wiederum sitzt beinah mittig  - genau das sag ich doch auch ^^  und aus Sicht eines 5.1-Nutzers kommen  dann eben die Boxen für den Sound "von der Seite" neu dazu, nicht die  hinteren, weil man "für den Sound von hinten" bei 5.1 ja schon welche  hat. Das ist dann wohl das Missverständnis, dass du es rein fachlich  siehst (dann kommen natürlich die Rear "neu dazu" ) und ich eben so, wie  es effektiv auf den Konsumenten wirkt (da kommen eben - dem Anschein  nach - die seitlichen neu dazu).


Die "hinteren" Lautsprecher kommen neu dazu und die "seitlichen" stehen so bereits aus der 5.1 Konfiguration. Wie man zu dem Schluss kommt, dass die seitlichen Lautsprecher dazu kommen, wenn man zwei zusätzliche Lautsprecher hinter sich anbringt erschließt sich mir nicht 
Selbst wenn man die Surround als "hintere" Lautsprecher bezeichnet und die zu den "seitlichen" Lautsprechern "werden" (man muss sie weder umstellen noch anders anschließen), kommen die "neuen hinteren" Lautsprecher (SBL & SBR) hinzu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Herbboy schrieb:


> hab ich noch nie gehört - was soll das denn sein, und welche Receiver  und Filme unterstützen so was überhaupt? Ich vermute fast, dass auch DAS  eher für ein gehobenes Budget ist, wenn man die Sichtweise von  durchschnittlichen Filmfans nimmt ^^


Das ist eine Lautsprecherkonfiguration von Dolby Atmos, ich nutze sie fälschlicherweise aber immer auch für Auro 3D. Eigentlich meinte ich damit auch Auro 9.1, mir gefällt Auro 3D einfach besser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dolby Atmos 5.1.4 mit getrennten Lautsprechern (Bild 1 und 2) und mit Atmosspeakern (Bild 3)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auro 9.1 - 5.1 mit 4 Höhenlautsprechern


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*



soth schrieb:


> Die "hinteren" Lautsprecher kommen neu dazu und die "seitlichen" stehen so bereits aus der 5.1 Konfiguration. Wie man zu dem Schluss kommt, dass die seitlichen Lautsprecher dazu kommen, wenn man zwei zusätzliche Lautsprecher hinter sich anbringt erschließt sich mir nicht


 weil die Surroundboxen bei 5.1 vom Kunden als "die hinteren" empfunden werden - warum erschließt sich dir das nicht?  ^^  Das ist doch reine Logik: die spielen schließlich auch die Töne ab, die im Film "hinten" spielen, und sie stehen tendenziell eher _etwas _hinten. Als die seitlichen Boxen empfindet man idR sogar eher die vorderen Boxen. Wenn zB von links ein Auto kommt, hört man das idR in Filmen viel eher von "vorne links" als aus der linken "Surroundbox". 

Die Boxen müssen ja nicht ganze 1-2m hinter einem stehen, um als "hintere" empfunden zu werden. Selbst wenn die links und rechts direkt neben der Couch an der Wand stehen, spricht an sich jeder Laie von den "hinteren" Boxen.  Die korrekten Bezeichnungen basierend auf 7.1 benutzt doch in Sachen "Smalltalk" und Kaufberatung sowieso kaum ein Laie, weil kaum jemand mehr als 5.1 nutzt. ^^   UND weil es eben - wie schon 10x gesagt - verwirrt, weil viele mit "Surroundboxen" das gesamte Set meinen.


@5.1.4: also auch noch an der Decke Lautsprecher??? Das ist IMO echt was für Hifi-Freaks mit zu viel Geld, sorry... welcher Durchschnittsbürger hat denn bitte so ein Setting? Da hat man ja eher 2 Subs als so was!    zudem: ist es nicht besser, sein Geld auf 5 statt sogar auf 9 Boxen zu verteilen vom Gesamtsound her?


----------



## soth (20. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*



Herbboy schrieb:


> weil die Surroundboxen bei 5.1 vom Kunden als  "die hinteren" empfunden werden - warum erschließt sich dir das nicht?   ^^  Das ist doch reine Logik: die spielen schließlich auch die Töne ab,  die im Film "hinten" spielen, und sie stehen tendenziell eher _etwas _hinten.


Habe ich alles oben geschrieben.
Nur wie man denken kann, dass bei 7.1 seitliche Lautsprecher dazukommen, wenn man die zwei zusätzlich Lautsprecher hinter sich stellt will nicht in meinen Kopf. Siehe mein vorheriger Post, das grün umkringelte Set steht, die orange  umkringelten Lautsprecher kommen hinzu. 
(Ja, die Surroundlautsprecher stehen auch schon leicht hinter der Sitzposition, das tut aber nichts zur Sache).

Dolby Atmos und Auro 3D sind noch recht neu aber ehrlich gesagt weit sinnvoller als 7.1 oder gar 9.1. Bevor man das als freakig (egal ob positiv oder negativ) abstempelt sollte man es sich auch einmal anhören.
Prinzipiell lässt sich soetwas auch ohne Lautsprecher an der Decke, also "Atmos-Lautsprecher" in Verbindung mit einer reflektierenden Decke, realisieren. 

Sicherlich sind hochqualitative Lautsprecher auf allen Positionen wünschenswert. Ob für die entsprechende Person eine bessere Umhüllung aufgrund der 9 Lautsprecher wichtiger ist oder es doch nur 5 qualitativ bessere Lautsprecher sein sollen, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. 2 Subwoofer ... besser als einer, mehr sind auch alles andere als verkehrt 


PS. 
Bevor jetzt der Einwand kommt das sieht ******* aus ... ich würde wohl auch nie versuchen ein Heimkino ins Wohnzimmer zu integrieren.
Eine Ausnahme würde ich machen, wenn es einen ausreichend großen OLED-Bildschirm geben würde.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*



soth schrieb:


> Nur wie man denken kann, dass bei 7.1 seitliche Lautsprecher dazukommen, wenn man die zwei zusätzlich Lautsprecher hinter sich stellt will nicht in meinen Kopf. Siehe mein vorheriger Post, das grün umkringelte Set steht, die orange  umkringelten Lautsprecher kommen hinzu.


 Du raffst es echt nicht oder willst mich wohl nur ärgern...   ^^  Die Leute EMPFINDEN es so, dass bei 7.1 die seitlichen Boxen der Unterschied zu 5.1 sind, weil für die meisten bei 5.1 die "Surround" eben die hinteren SIND, d.h. bei 7.1 kommt "neu dazu", dann man separierten Seitensound hat, daher empfindet man die seitlichen halt "neu" - das hat rein gar nix damit zu tun, ob man nun die neu gekauften Boxen nach hinten stellt oder ob man die bisherigen Surroundboxen nach hinten stellt. Beides wäre ja möglich. 

 Du versteifst dich da wohl viel zu sehr darauf, dass bei 7.1 "auf dem Papier" im Gegensatz hinten zwei neue hinkommen und übersiehst wohl völlig, dass man auch einfach die alten Surroundboxen einfach weiter hinten hinstellen könnte und die neuen seitlich. 




> Dolby Atmos und Auro 3D sind noch recht neu aber ehrlich gesagt weit sinnvoller als 7.1 oder gar 9.1. Bevor man das als freakig (egal ob positiv oder negativ) abstempelt sollte man es sich auch einmal anhören.


 ich sag nicht, dass es nix bringt - ich sag nur dass allein die Menge an Boxen definitiv was für Hifi-Freaks ist, die viel Geld haben müssen. So was wird man ja wohl kaum sinnvoll für nur 1000-1500€ zusammenstellen können ^^ Und ich hab auch nicht gesagt, dass ich 7.1 oder 9.1 für sinnvoller halte. 




> PS.
> Bevor jetzt der Einwand kommt das sieht ******* aus ... ich würde wohl auch nie versuchen ein Heimkino ins Wohnzimmer zu integrieren.


 Ein weiterer Beweis, dass es was für "reiche" Hifi-Freaks ist, denn wer hat schon ein Wohnzimmer UND noch nen recht großen, ungenutzten zweiten Raum? Allein dafür muss man ja schon gut betucht sein, oder in der Walachei wohnen, wo die Miete günstig ist ^^  zudem find ich das überhaupt nicht hässlich ^^


----------



## soth (20. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Du raffst es echt nicht oder willst mich wohl nur ärgern...   ^^  Die Leute EMPFINDEN es so, dass bei 7.1 die seitlichen Boxen der Unterschied zu 5.1 sind, weil für die meisten bei 5.1 die "Surround" eben die hinteren SIND, d.h. bei 7.1 kommt "neu dazu", dann man separierten Seitensound hat, daher empfindet man die seitlichen halt "neu" - das hat rein gar nix damit zu tun, ob man nun die neu gekauften Boxen nach hinten stellt oder ob man die bisherigen Surroundboxen nach hinten stellt. Beides wäre ja möglich.


Nein, ich will dich nicht ärgern, es geht nur einfach nicht in meinen Kopf.
Ich gehe von einer standorttechnischen Betrachtung aus. Alles andere ist wenig sinnvoll, weil subjektiv und die Surroundlautsprecher  prinzipiell das gleiche spielen wie zuvor. Man stellt also zusätzlich Lautsprecher hinter sich, ob das nun die neu gekauften oder die ehemaligen Surrounds sind spielt keine Rolle. Jeder der dann empfindet es kämen seitliche Lautsprecher hinzu sollte seine Empfindung imho dringendst überprüfen lassen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> So was wird man ja wohl kaum sinnvoll für nur 1000-1500€ zusammenstellen  können ^^
> [...]Ein weiterer Beweis, dass es was für "reiche" Hifi-Freaks ist, denn wer  hat schon ein Wohnzimmer UND noch nen recht großen, ungenutzten zweiten  Raum? Allein dafür muss man ja schon gut betucht sein, oder in der  Walachei wohnen, wo die Miete günstig ist ^^  zudem find ich das  überhaupt nicht hässlich ^^


Sowas kann man für 1000-1500 € zusammenstellen. Mit einem Heimkino hat  das beileibe nichts zu tun, aber das hat ein 5.1 Set für 1500 € auch  nicht.
Man muss -zumindest tue ich das- auch ganz klar zwischen Heimkino und Surroundset unterscheiden. Ein Heimkino sollte imho einen Mindestanspruch erfüllen, dazu gehören dann die Möglichkeit auf Referenzpegel, die passende Bildgröße und alles was damit einhergeht. Lautsprecher, Raumakkustik, Beamer, usw.


----------



## Patrick Star (21. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Ich finde, ein 7.1 oder aufwärts, System macht nur Sinn wenn auch der Platz zu genüge vorhanden ist. Klar, man kann solch eine Anlage sicher auch in einem Wohnzimmer von  ca. 25m² realisieren, aber dann leidet eben die Wohnqualität deutlich darunter. 
Mir kommt es auch so vor, dass der Trend eh in die Richtung geht sich einen extra Raum, meistens im Keller, nur für ein Heimkino einzurichten. 
Im Nubert Forum kann ich mich noch gut daran erinnern hat ein User extra dafür einen Anbau gebaut, nur um dort dann sein Heimkino nach seinen Vorstellungen realisieren zu können. 

Ich möchte nochmal auf das Thema AVR´s zurückkommen:
Ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, dass den AVR´s von Yamaha nachgesagt wurde, dass sie relativ spitz in den Höhen und sehr neutral, bis zurückhaltend im Bassbereich sind. Leider hat in meienm Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis niemand einen Yamaha, dass ich das vergleichen könnte. Einer hat einen Onkyo. Welchen genau kann ich im Moment nicht sagen. Allerdings ist der mittlerweile auch nicht mehr ganz der jüngste. 

Welcher Hersteller mich wirklich reizt ist Marantz. Nicht nur die Optik und Verarbeitung scheinen toll zu sein, sondern auch vom Klang her scheinen die wirklich gut unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## soth (21. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Denon und Marantz gehören zusammen


----------



## Patrick Star (22. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Okay, gut zu wissen 

Bei Marantz wird es allerdings recht schwierig in der Preisklasse bis 300 Euro was gescheites zu finden. 
Mag vermutlich am Namen liegen. Denn bei Pioneer oder Denon - auch wenn Marantz und Denon zusammengehören - bekommt man für das Geld schon etwas mehr geboten. Würde ich sagen. 

Es muss nicht unbedingt wieder ein Pioneer sein. Ich bin da nicht so engstirnig und sage, nur weil ich bereits einen Pioneer hatte, muss es auch wieder ein er sein. Bin da recht offen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*



Patrick Star schrieb:


> Okay, gut zu wissen
> 
> Bei Marantz wird es allerdings recht schwierig in der Preisklasse bis 300 Euro was gescheites zu finden.
> Mag vermutlich am Namen liegen. Denn bei Pioneer oder Denon - auch wenn Marantz und Denon zusammengehören - bekommt man für das Geld schon etwas mehr geboten. Würde ich sagen.
> ...


 also, ich denke nicht, dass du in der Preisklasse die evlt. "charakterlichen" Unterschiede bei den Herstellern so merken wirst, dass du spontan denkst "hui, spitze Höhen, man merkt das echt krass und es liegt definitiv am AVR - hätt ich den bloß nicht gekauft!"    da machen IMO die Boxen mehr aus als der AVR.

und wegen des "Trends" eigenes Zimmer: sicher gibt es immer mehr, die ein Extra-Zimmer einrichten. Aber trotzdem ist das insgesamt eine sehr sehr kleine Gruppe. Allein ÜBERHAUPT sich ne richtige Anlage und großen LCD oder Beamer zu holen ist ja schon eher was besonderes, und dann noch ein Extra-Zimmer? Das mag auf reichere Leute zutreffen oder Leute aus eher "ländlichen" Gebieten, wo man günstiger viel Wohnfläche bekommt. Aber welcher Durchschnittsverdiener kann es allein schon mal eben leisten, überhaupt etwas anzubauen? Allein schon DASS man Eigentum hat UND dann überhaupt den Platz hat, etwas anzubauen, betrifft nur sehr wenige. Das mag in manchen Wohngegenden vlt. "gefühlt" so sein, dass sich da die aktuelle berufstätige Generation überlegt, dass die ein paar 100 oder vlt auch 2-5k Euros vlt in ein schönes Heimkino-Set stecken, wie es zB auch vor 10-15 Jahren mit der Carport-Welle war, die vor allem durch Gegenden schwappte, in denen selbst Automechaniker und angestellte Elektriker usw. sich ein Eigenheim leisten können. Aber für die meisten Deutschen ist das schlichtweg absolut unrealisierbar allein wegen der baulichen Begebenheiten und/oder mangels Eigentum, außer die ziehen ein gutes Stück raus aus der Stadt ODER sind echt reich...


@soth: jeden, den ich mittlerweile gefragt hab, ob er weiß, was 5.1 ist und das bestätigt, sagt so was wie: "jo, da hast du vorne 3 Boxen und hinten 2, und nen Sub für den Bass". Und wenn ich dann frage, was 7.1 ist, haben alle entweder "keine Ahnung" oder aber so was gesagt wie "da hast du halt auch an der Seite noch Boxen". So wird das nun Mal meiner Erfahrung nach in der Praxis empfunden, scheissegal, wie das nun "auf dem Papier" ist und ob es Dir nicht in den Kopf will.  Ich nehme mal an, du kanntest zuerst auch nur 5.1, oder? Als Du "damals" dann von 7.1 hörtest, hast du da ehrlich DIREKT gedacht "ah, ich sehe: da kommen als hinten noch Boxen dazu..." ? also, jetzt nicht mit einer Vergleichsskizze, sondern spontan....?


----------



## soth (26. August 2015)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage über TV*

Und meiner Erfahrung nach wird das anders wahrgenommen ... was allerdings auch teilweise daran liegen mag, dass in meinem Bekanntenkreis einige Filmfans sind. 
Die Umfrage zeigt, dass sich die Leute nie wirklich mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben oder teilweise von etwas ausgehen und es als Wahrheit verkaufen. Genau deshalb kann das imho auch nicht als Diskussionsgrundlage dienen, weswegen ich es als komplett irrelevant erachte. Als ich das erste Mal von 7.1 gehört hatte, habe ich übrigens nachgeschaut eben weil ich nicht wusste, ob sie seitlich stehen ... oder hinten oder als Front Wide, Front High.


----------

